# How to take from backstock using myday?



## wowcooldude (Apr 10, 2021)

I needed to get an item for a guest, it was located in the back so I went to the backroom to retrieve it. But I couldn't figure out how to pull the item from backstock using myday? When I ask people at my store they show me the backstock function, but that lets me put items INTO backstock, not pull them out of backstock. It was so easy with mywork and now with myday I can't figure out if I'm overlooking it 😅


----------



## GRC (Apr 10, 2021)

Scan the item, press "item details", press "take", scan the location, and enter the amount you're taking out.


----------



## wowcooldude (Apr 10, 2021)

thank you, i will try this out when im at work tomorrow  😅 a little embarrassed that i didn't know how but man target keeps moving stuff around


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 10, 2021)

It is suggest to get with another tm or tl & ask for a refresher on how to take or backstock items on the zebra.


----------

